# exams



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I really really hate this time of year! Final exams what could be more stressful! I had one this morning and was sick last night and early morning... I got through it okay (thanks to immodium)... but unfortunately there are more to come! Good luck to all your with finals! * Star


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Glad it all went ok for you Star! Hope you pass! Good old immodium!


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I hope you did well! Ours are in 2 weeks, I've already started studying!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

When do you get the results?


----------

